# Rhinestone starter kits with all sizes and colors just bling only



## ltipton (Jan 25, 2009)

I have contacted ShineArt to see if they would have some type of starter kit for just the Rhinestones, in the SS6, SS10 and a couple of the larger sizes. I was thinking of in the SS6 of having all the colors and maybe like in a quantity of 10 gross of each color and also in the SS10. Does anyone know who would sell something like this. I thought about Threadart but I don't prefer their stones. Any suggestion. Shine Art said they have had some request but not enough to justify having a kit like that. I'm looking looking at a wholesale price on these.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

What grade or Type Korean, Machine cut of Rhinestones are you looking for?
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Itipton, where are you located. 

I have a source, but I have to talk to them first. Don't know if they sell rhinestones only. I know they sell transfers, and make garments. 

However. 

They're in NJ.


----------



## ltipton (Jan 25, 2009)

Korean, I live in Texas.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Why dont you buy in bulk and split them down to do that?you'd be the only one doing it right?market cornered.now hurry up before someone else does.Prolly people working on it right now.go go go !


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> Why dont you buy in bulk and split them down to do that?you'd be the only one doing it right?market cornered.now hurry up before someone else does.Prolly people working on it right now.go go go !


Eric, There are many that already do it, But great idea
Happy HOlidays


----------

